

OAuth 2.0 and the Road to Hell - yeukhon
http://hueniverse.com/2012/07/oauth-2-0-and-the-road-to-hell/

======
himal
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4294959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4294959)

Is it that hard to search ?

~~~
yeukhon
Do I need to search? Blame HN did not stop me from posting.

